# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Overwatch hack tests

## zemana

/////////del

----------


## Sychotix

What are you doing for detection? Many hacks have stayed out of process due to easily being detected when reading/writing memory.

----------


## zemana

> What are you doing for detection? Many hacks have stayed out of process due to easily being detected when reading/writing memory.


MouseEvent is the main evil. Solution is to write driver.
RPM/WMP can by bypassed through kernel mode (or inside process)

There's triggerbot video (just made)

----------


## smusen

Added you on skype for a talk.

----------


## LoneSoldi3r

This looks really nice. Nice and smooth. Let me know once it's ready for launch. Will pay

----------


## youngchop

Yeah hack looks nice willing to pay lifetime when ready

----------


## armeggeden

Sent you a message on skype, I'll gladly help with your endeavor. <3

----------


## shadow552400

skype (Can not find you)

----------


## Bona

> Hello guys.
> I'm working on memory overwatch hack that will have Aimbot, Wallhack (esp), triggerbot.
> Aimbot Pre-tests:
> 
> 
> The problem is I do have only one overwatch account for now and that's not enough for tests.
> It will be great if someone can buy/share account for a time.
> In exchange I'll give newest version of hack for lifetime when it's done.
> If you're interested PM me or add on skype: ziqp3010
> ...


I just added you in the Skype. Nick guilherme...

We can talk from there.!

----------


## KampfMuffin

this looks a lot like another private memory...

----------


## blalee6

looks nice , pm me ur skype

----------


## ethannguyen

please give me your skype i cant see its and cant pm your due to your message box full. thanks

----------


## liyijiedbsd

interesting about the cheat pm here and i add you on skype

----------


## than77

Личку почисти или дай свой дискорд в ПМ :-)

----------


## centsear

I sent you a friend request on Skype

----------


## pilipino93

is your testing over already I know this is bumped but just crious  :Embarrassment:

----------

